
Ask HN: How much do you make at Facebook/Apple/Netflix/Google? - throwaway_fang
I am curious as to how these numbers have changed in the last couple of years.<p>I work for Google and make ~ $300k every year (160 base+salary and 140 stock). I am a L4 and have 5 years of experience out of college.<p>Discussions from 2 years ago:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10758278<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11314449<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11312984
======
throwawaymeow33
Not at any of the aforementioned companies, but just for fun...

L6 at pre-IPO SF-area unicorn, 11 years out of college, 3 at current company.
200K base salary, no bonus, but RSUs that would be worth about 1M/year if we
were to IPO tomorrow at the current funny-money valuation, but right now they
are worth exactly zero. Whether or not they ever become worth more than zero
remains to be seen.

------
stocktech
Time to be ashamed of my not-west-coast salary again.

~~~
mattbgates
My company moved me away from the East Coast and didn't even bother with the
West Coast and while I was able to negotiate a salary increase.. moving me the
mountainous desert warranted them to pay me far less. Can't really complain...
can't say I'm rich, but I am making a good living. Whereas living on the coast
cost me about 1 out of 2 of my paychecks for rent, I now have a mortgage that
costs me about half of one paycheck (though my lady and I split the costs and
charge her adult children rent as well).

I work beyond my job to try and make that East Coast or West Coast salary in
my own time.

------
segmondy
When people say they make 140 stock, you mean you got stock options worth
$140k and if you don't have to spend a penny to cash it out outside of taxes?

~~~
adenadel
It could be RSUs

~~~
jotjotzzz
So, are these stock options that's added on top of base salary every year?

------
miguelrochefort
Humble brag?

------
yeswecatan
Good god. What do you work on?

